# Which flash for a 5d mkIII



## davet4 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just got my 5d mkIII, and it's great...no regrets splashing out on it. But now I want to get a flash unit but cannot decide which one to go for. Now I will only use it for fill in during the day and at night, I do not do any studio work. So do I really need the all singing and dancing 600ex-rt or will the 430exIi be enough?

Any advice wouldbe gratefully received!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 23, 2013)

davet4 said:


> So do I really need the all singing and dancing 600ex-rt or will the 430exIi be enough?



Only the 600rt can use all focus points for af assist, and you have to determine if you shoot at very low light (=5d3 af fails) or just low light (=af faster/more precise with af assist on low contrast objects) with the outer points so this is of relevance.


----------



## pwp (Feb 23, 2013)

Do a Google search with this search term: _canon 600EX-RT vs 430EX-II_ and you'll get all sorts of useful information. If daylight fill is going to be part of your flash usage, then the more powerful 600EX-RT will certainly be a more satisfying buy. The extra power will be appreciated for your night shots too if you're using bounce. A bounce function advantage of the 600 is that the 600 EX-RT can swivel 360° vs. the limited range of 270° for the 430 EX. II. It's also worth noting that the zoom function on the 600 goes right out to 200mm. 

If the budget can handle it, I'd recommend the 600EX-RT, followed by a mint condition pre-owned 580 EXII followed by the nevertheless very competent 430EX-II.

-PW


----------



## GDub (Feb 23, 2013)

davet4 said:


> ...or will the 430exIi be enough?



It will be enough until it's not enough.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2013)

Since you want to use it as fill in daytime, the power of a 580 EX II might come in handy. 

The refurbs will be on sale for 20% off starting Sunday 2-24, and Canon's price on the 430 EX II makes it a hard unit to pass up for a starter. It can be controlled by the high end flashes later if you want to get into multiple flashes.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_204273_-1


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll also point out that the 580 or 600 have a port for an external battery pack. I find this very useful when shooting off camera. Extra batteries speed up the recycle time allowing me to shoot more frames.

430 was good and still is in use by me. 

Just be sure to change out the flash batteries every so often. I wish it had some indication of battery status, other than inconsistent flash outputs.


----------



## Menace (Feb 23, 2013)

I have an EX580II with the 5D III - excellent combo for me especially with the external battery pack.

For you, I'd suggest get the best if you can afford it as the extra capabilities of the 600 will come in handy when your flash needs change in future. 

Cheers


----------



## nsurg (Mar 3, 2013)

One older bit of advice was to get the 430 first and then use it as a slave and buy a 2nd flash as the 580 at a later time if you decided you wanted it... now that the 600 has rf wireless master mode, that's not necessarily valid advice, since the 430 just has ir slave mode. I'd probably buy the 600 and then someday buy the 430 replacement later. I wish I had the 600 instead of my 580 for this reason.


----------



## skitron (Mar 4, 2013)

Another thought is doing a third party flash. I just got the Yongnuo YN-568 and it's great with the caveat that the AF assist beam will only illuminate the center 9 points (or so, depends on subject distance/focal length). But other than that, pretty nice unit for very little money. Then there is the Nissin 866 with a built in sub flash for fill in, a feature I think would be useful. I think both of these have high speed sync which you might want if using for outdoor fill. Price points are roughly 1/4 and 1/2 that of the 600 respectively.

On the flip side you tend to get what you pay for with Canon stuff, and it's really a matter of whether the "shortcuts" of the third party stuff will cause you problems worth spending for Canon. For these flashes it basically comes down to AF assist shortcomings and lack of the 600's radio. But the Yongnuo 622 ETTL radios can be had for about $80 a pair, so a cheap solution for that and then it only comes down to the differences in AF assist, which may or may not be a big deal for you.

LOL, I'm no flash expert and in fact a newb who just researched this very thing, so ^^^there's^^^ my core dump. Hope it helps.


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 4, 2013)

skitron said:


> ... Then there is the Nissin 866 with a built in sub flash for fill in, a feature I think would be useful. I think both of these have high speed sync which you might want if using for outdoor fill. Price points are roughly 1/4 and 1/2 that of the 600 respectively....
> 
> On the flip side you tend to get what you pay for with Canon stuff, and it's really a matter of whether the "shortcuts" of the third party stuff will cause you problems worth spending for Canon...



Some time ago I bought my first external flash... was toying up between Canon's 580EX II and the Nissin 866mkII. I bought the Nissin (new) and am very happy with it not just because it was less than half the price of a new Canon 580EX II, but because it works very well on my 7D. Note that the original Nissin 866 (not mark II) does not have full compatibility with some of the later features. 

The sub flash on the Nissin 866mkII really works well, and when I use it as a remote flash, and also use my Canon 7D's pop up flash to fire too, I effectively have a 'mini 3 flash' system. That is:
1) using the Nissin866mkII's main (powerful) flash to bounce off the ceiling, or off a wall
2) using the Nissin866mkII's subflash for some slight fill side light and 
3) using my Canon 7D's built in flash for some direct fill light.

Thankfully I can control each of the 3 flash's output separately, that's cool. Creating some quite interesting possibilities. I realise that the 5DmkIII doesn't have a built in flash (which I would like Canon to change!) - but still, I'm just sharing with you my experience, and being v happy with the Nissin. The AF assist works very well on the 7D (eg dark room, it will focus on a blank surface).

If money really is no object, I'd probably go with the Canon 600 EX-RT - for the radio technology, which is certainly handy. Otherwise - I can recommend the Nissin - which I've learned to use - and it does very well with ETTL-II being utilised. Hope you go well with your decision.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

davet4 said:


> Just got my 5d mkIII, and it's great...no regrets splashing out on it. But now I want to get a flash unit but cannot decide which one to go for. Now I will only use it for fill in during the day and at night, I do not do any studio work. So do I really need the all singing and dancing 600ex-rt or will the 430exIi be enough?
> 
> Any advice wouldbe gratefully received!


If budget isn't an issue, get the 600 EX-RT
If budget is an issue get the 430 EX II or Metz 52 AF-1 (German made speedlite) or Yongnuo YN-568 EX (Chinese made speedlite)
The advantage of Metz speedlites is that the user can Update Firmware via the built-in USB Port for future compatibility with newer Canon cameras.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 4, 2013)

+1 for the 600ex-rt. yes, it's more powerful but one of my favorite things about it is the way the controls work. It's so much easier to adjust output on the 600 than the 430. I know it doesn't seem like a big deal but it much faster and much more convenient IMO.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 4, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> +1 for the 600ex-rt. yes, it's more powerful but one of my favorite things about it is the way the controls work. It's so much easier to adjust output on the 600 than the 430. I know it doesn't seem like a big deal but it much faster and much more convenient IMO.



I hate my 430; the buttons almost unusable. I have to use the edge of my nail to get that center button. It's the last flash I grab out of my stack: 580exII, 430exII, YN 560, and YN 4xx whatever their bottom of the line flash is.

Re OP: If you're using it for professional work you'll probably want the reliability of Canon. Otherwise the knockoffs are great. I was fine with my 430 until I got the 580 and saw how much better the controls are. Personally I'd look for a used 580 now that the 600s are out. I'm sure it's nice, but I just can't see dropping that kind of cash on a flash.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

If you've got the $$$, Get the 600-RT

If less, Get the 580EXII.

If even less, Get the 430EXII

If even less, Third-party options are available.

If no Budget, Grab a flashlight.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 4, 2013)

Skirball said:


> I hate my 430; the buttons almost unusable.



Ymmv here - I can change the settings on my 430ex2 just fine, it's a good entry-level or second flash.

The drawbacks of the 430ex2 are of course the lower power (for hss & bounces), slower recycling time and what Canon deliberately crippled: no ext. power supply (though you can manually add it if your tech-sawy), no 90 degrees flash head rotation (big problem), no fec setting on the flash


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> If no Budget, Grab a flashlight.


Which brand? ;D where should I buy it from? B&H or Amazon? ;D what are the pro and cons? ;D can you please do a review? ;D


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 4, 2013)

Another vote for the 600.


----------



## Zen (Mar 4, 2013)

I just bought the 600EX-RT to replace an older 430, and this 600 is fantastic. I'd recommend heartily.

Zen


----------

